# Michigan Thumb Area



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I know there are a couple folks here within reasonable distance - anyone interested in planning a meet-and-greet w/ the V's?

I'm relatively new to the state; but I'll look for dog-friendly venues if I can get at least another person to show up.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

I am in, always! Just let me know when and where. I think there are a couple of others on the forum as well, Mswhipple is in Clarkston, not too far from us. I thought KBB was around here too. Jake has a GSP he plays with but she's 9 months old and **** on wheels. Last time we met up, the owner told us she took off a couple weeks prior and wouldn't come back to him. They did get her eventually and during our outing she took off again. Jake followed her for a bit but he doesn't normally get too far from myself or my husband (thank god) and he turned around. 

There's a dog park on Groesbeck in Mt. Clemens, not great but free and decent sized compared to some. There's also a huge dog park complete with pond and everything out in Lake Orion but I haven't been there yet.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

awesome - maybe I'll recon the lake orion park this weekend. At the Mt Clemens place- how are the other dogs?


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

They are all pretty good. Jake has been there quite a bit and I've never had an issue. There have been a couple of occasions that I felt uncomfortable about another dog and we just left. The problem is, there's usually no dogs that match Jakes energy level lol.....one day there were three weims there. The largest, laziest Weims I've ever met! People there tell me they have seen a couple other V's there but I haven't run into one of them yet.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey DMP, did you ever get a chance to check out either dog park? Jake is ready for his play date I really just want to get my hands on that puppy lol.......she is so adorable!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry JM - I have neglected. House/domestic stuff. 

If you tell me which to be at, and when I'll follow your lead.  Am off work today, if short notice works.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My place is actually a considerable driving distance from the thumb area, and I'm not really sold on dog parks.

I took my previous dog (Willie's predecessor) to the Orion Oaks dog park a few times... they call it the "Bark Park"... and had a bad experience. My dog was a young female Vizsla mix. and she could run like the wind. Well, anyhow, she got herself into a race with four Malamutes and two other dogs. One of the Malamutes didn't like the fact that she was winning the race, so he reached over and bit her on the rib cage. No serious harm done. He did not break skin, but a clump of fur was pulled out. She immediately yipped loudly, laid down, and look at me for help. Nothing I could do at that point. I did find the Malamute's owner and told her that her dog bit my dog. She just said, "He's never done that before." In the end it was no big deal, but I didn't like it one little bit. My girl was very submissive in nature, and I doubt that she would have even defended herself if a real fight broke out, so I quit going there. 

Willie has a pretty big yard with a traditional fence around it. It is well-stocked with trees, birds, chipmunks, squirrels, and rabbits. There are ducks and geese on the lake for him to admire, too, although he knows he can't get to them. I arrange play dates for a couple of different neighbors' dogs to come over every so often. Funny thing about the play dates, though... After maybe ten minutes of playing, the dogs ignore each other and start hunting!

There is another county park, Independence Oaks, just across the lake from me, and that's where I take Willie for on-leash walks. He likes these because of all the new and different smells. Well, anyhow, I do hope you find a suitable dog park for your play dates, but Willie will have to respectfully decline.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

play-date...I never really understood that whole thing. When I was a young boy, if I asked another for a 'play date', he'd have (rightly so) beat me up. 

I think the point is to get the V's together for a little fun. Doesn't matter if its at a park, house, parking lot, Korean Massage parlor. 

We have 10 acres of mixed land - no fences though - and a pond (we never swim in), and a pool (which isn't quite ready for the season). I'd host if that's better for folks.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Darn it, I wasn't on here at all today DMP. If you want to check out the park on Groesbeck, just let me know what day works for you this week. Or I could come out by your house if that's easier, I don't really have a good area, we have no yard to speak of. Jake has an invisible fence and we run him along a drainage ditch by our house (thank god we have that). We could meet early evening after dinner? So far, I'm available any night this week-just let me know what works for you.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

No worries! Lets plan for Groesbeck? Non-raining day?


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Okay - JM and I are going to meet; anyone else is very welcome. PM for details!


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Okay, details from our meet up First off, DMP was not a serial killer posing as a Vizsla owner lol He was a very nice guy who seems to have a real knack for training his girl Aoife. This lil girl listened so well, sits already so nicely, knows her name, has an awesome recall. I was very impressed! She was running through that dog park like she owned the place, climbing under the picnic tables and under the big dogs, it was way too adorable!! My boy Jake, on the other hand, was a real pistol!! But that's another story lol!!! So happy to have met a new friend, and a V owner at that. 

Would love to plan an even bigger meet up someday with the folks here from Michigan. Maybe in the fall??? The new pups will be a bit bigger and we can pick a central spot and make a day of it. Good times 

Thanks DMP for the insight on training and for listening so intently to my daughter's tales and for putting up with my midwest accent 

Can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

JM, you're the bees knees, toots.  Great meeting you and A. See my thread in the General Chat


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

JM!! I didn't get ANY of the two together. In fact, I didn't get many of Jake at all. I'm soo sorry. Got too involved in the chit-chat. I owe you proper doggy portraits, okay?


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Pics - Light faded fast - didn't get many.  

Oh - before I start - JM...Remember the guy saying dogs do NOT sweat? I knew he was wrong but thought it rude to correct him. 

I knew I was right - you alluded to their paws, too - when I talked about Aoife's p.u. some mornings: "It is a common misconception that dogs do not sweat[dubious – discuss]. They do sweat, mainly through the footpads,"


----------



## kjmitch (Mar 23, 2012)

Bummed I wasn't paying attention to the forum and missed the meet up but Loke still has another round of shots to go before we're dog park safe. Sounds like you guys had fun and I could use all the training advice that you have to offer DMP cause Loke's manners aren't the greatest.  Let me know when you want to plan another, fall sounds great!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

We went today - pics to follow! I'm sure we'll do it again; Jakersmomma is a great lady, and her daughter is too!


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

kjmitch said:


> Bummed I wasn't paying attention to the forum and missed the meet up but Loke still has another round of shots to go before we're dog park safe. Sounds like you guys had fun and I could use all the training advice that you have to offer DMP cause Loke's manners aren't the greatest.  Let me know when you want to plan another, fall sounds great!


Jakes manners arent the greatest either but Aoife puts up with him


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Jake is great!! Good teacher for lots of stuff - AND he tolerates Aoife just fine.

Photos: http://d-mphotos.com/?p=418

Story -

Once again JM and her lovely daughter proved to be great company. After running around, we made our way to the dog dock. We spied A German Short Hair Pointer!! Beautiful dog. 

Jake did great - LOTS of dogs there. After awhile, I walked over to the ramp and Aoife followed. I squatted there as she carefully tested the rubber matting on the ramp. Dogs around her were diving and splashing. She'd watch but not take the plunge. Aoife nested under me quite a bit - my ENORMOUS backside providing shelter. I started reaching for the water and splashing her around a bit. She didn't seem bothered. Eventually, Aoife started pawing at the water a lot. But she'd never leave the rain-forest-like canopy my zeplin-esque rump provided.

As she turned-round near the edge, it happened. She fell in! Her little face might have went under a second, but her little paws struck the water furiously as she made her way down the dock. She was going the wrong way, and we didn't want her to tire - JM bravely dropped down along side as I made my way over. JM and I shared a 'rescue moment' as we pulled my now shivering little pup from the water. 

The dog stuck to me like velcro for awhile. Stayed near even longer - before all was well and she was running like the wind.

No pics or vids of that - I was more focused on introducing her to the water than capturing it. JM was busy both helping ME and paying attention to Jake.

Great afternoon, really. JM's pretty awesome.


Highlights:




























Yes, dog froth/spittle on her little head! How embarrassing!


----------



## kjmitch (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks like good times had by all!!! Do you go to the park on Groesbeck again? JM do you flush out Jakes ears after swimming?


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm okay going back to Groesbeck - we had fun there.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

kjmitch said:


> Looks like good times had by all!!! Do you go to the park on Groesbeck again? JM do you flush out Jakes ears after swimming?


Up until the end of last summer I never had a problem with Jake's ears. He developed a couple of ear infections and was on antibiotic drops (not fun). What happens is the water just stays in their ears because of the way they are shaped, it's not so much about the bacteria as it is about keeping them dry. I read somewhere one guy clipped his dogs ears back after a good swim to get the air flowing so it would dry them out. Now I use Euclens Otic Cleanser made by Butler (bought it at the vet). It is a cleanser with a drying agent, soak a cotton ball or what I find works best is these little flat cotton pads (makeup aisle), squirt some on and then wrap around your fingertip and you can get in all the cracks and crevices. I soak it up pretty good too so some falls down his ear, he does not like it squirted in his ear, just shakes and that stuff goes everywhere. I try to do that once a week and so far we've had good luck this swimming season. Jake does not like it. He's so smart, if he sees me grab the qtips and cotton, he runs and hides. I even try to hide it along my side so I can get to him before he takes off but he is starting to get more used to it. If you see a lot of dark brown in the ear folds, could be a yeast infection (a little brown is normal). 

Hope that helps!


----------



## kjmitch (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks JM. Going to get more shots Monday so I'll see what type of ear stuff my vet has to offer. Took Loke to Fisher Bay for a swim on Sunday, which he really liked but don't want to have to worry about ear problems after future swims. 8)


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

A'ight...we gonna do this? 

Weather is cooling off a lot. I really liked the park near Lake Orion; but honestly, really enjoy meeting up anyway.


----------



## our1stveeshy (May 6, 2012)

I would love to join!! I have never been to a dog park and would feel alot better knowing other V owners were there. My girl Izze is 4 mos. and was going to wait until she was a little older but I think she is ready now. She wants to play with other dogs so desperately. The past two days I actually took her to doggie day care since it has been in the 90's and high humidity, playing outside was just not an option and neither was being cooped up in the house. :-\ Their facility is air conditioned and I liked that they screen all the dogs to make sure they have no aggression or possesive tendencies and put them in groups with like temperments and size. She loved it! But now that it has cooled down I'd love for her to have some outdoor fun and just run around V's need that!  Just let me know when and where and I will be there!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

great! That'd be four of us. Fantastic. 

Is Izzy from Sunrise Vizslas?


----------



## our1stveeshy (May 6, 2012)

Yay four V's! ;D

She's from Midnight Run Vizslas in Battlecreek.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Okay - ours is 4 months too!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

What day this week works for everyone? I am free every evening because..well...I have no friends.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Anybody? I'm off work next wed-fri if during the day works best.


----------



## kjmitch (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry DMP bad week for me, family/friends I'm from out of town and they didn't think a V play day sounded like fun, might need to get new family/friends. 
Maybe next week after the holiday?


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Any takers?


----------



## our1stveeshy (May 6, 2012)

Hey dmp!

Was on vacation last week. We brought Izze with us, just couldn't bear to leave her. Honestly, I think we planned the whole vacation for her. Went to the sandy beaches of Lake Michigan. They have certain stretches that are dog friendly. She had a blast running up and down the beach all bouncy and giddy. Met tons of people and dogs. It took us forever to get off the beach having to greet everyone she sees. She has swam in a pool before but we were curious to see how she would do on the big water. She jumped through the waves like an old pro. I don't know who had more fun her or us. Probably both. 

Returned home to a fridge full of spoiled food. Lost power for 3 days at 100+ degrees whilst on vacation. Forgot to leave a key with family. Good times.... Oh well, it was worth it. 

This week is pretty full, but would love to get together soon. Hopefully we can coordinate something. Feel free to send me a pm.

On a side note: Izze did great with the fireworks. We didn't go to any, but there were alot going off around us. She just looked around like 'What's that noise?' but never panicked or paced. I was relieved. How did Aoife do?

Gotta go the v is getting restless :


----------



## kjmitch (Mar 23, 2012)

My schedule is pretty open, so let me know what works for everyone else. Once a date and time is decided on just PM me. Loke is in need for some dog companions, we had family in town last week with their dog and he's so sad his fog cousin went home.


----------



## RedChomper (Jun 23, 2012)

My husband and I are visiting family in the Rochester area till July 27th. Any good suggestions to run our Vizsla? Thanks!


----------

